# NFL Draft



## KEN W

So who are the Vikes or any other team going to draft on Saturday?

The way it sounds The Vikes might take WR Harvin or OT Britton.Either one would help the offense.


----------



## shooteminthelips

If they dont address the Quarterback situation. I may run a muck with a meat cleaver.


----------



## bandman

Praying for Percy Harvin as long as he can put that off the field stuff behind him.


----------



## jwdinius1

Bandman,

does it really matter who the vikings draft, their still gonna suck A$$!. Until Chilly's done at the helm the vikings and losing are a couple.
P.S who's gonna get Harvin the ball??? Tim Tebow is still a gator!!!!

:beer:

oh u shoulda came out last saturday when trip called u! u missed a good one, coulda used a good shot like u!!!


----------



## blhunter3

I think they should address the offensive line first. After all, that is were it all starts. Without a line, you can't run the ball or pass the ball.


----------



## Chuck Smith

They need o-line help and possibly a WR. Harvin is a no go with chilly. He has the no BS policy and wants a sqeeky clean image.

But they need to address the o-line for sure with the first pick. QB this year is ok.....not great but OK. They can get a proven QB in Free agency next year if they need one.

But they need the line. They need a center (loss of birk) and a right tackle. The guys they have are all back ups or the right tackle they have should be a center....unproven center at that.

It will be interesting to see. I could see the vikes trade up or down.


----------



## blhunter3

Trading down might be a good idea. There is always next year oke:


----------



## shooteminthelips

What the heck good is a wide reciever or O lineman if you dont have anyone who can run a NFL offense and make good decisions. The vikes have enough talent on o line to give a quarter back 6 seconds to make good decisions. And we have good enough wide recieders to get the job done. The key factor is a good decision maker. A good quarterback can make any wide reciever or oline better by making good quick decisions. i.e. Ben Rothesberger, Donvan McNabb, Peyton Manning. All make wide recievers and o line better because they are students of the game.

There is a reason why teams with good quarterbacks win the super bowl every year. Look at the last 10 years other then the Ravens who had the best defense in history. All the teams that have won the super bowl have had elite quarterbacks who make good decisions.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Britton is a second round guy, Harvin is top 10 talent that will slide due to charichter issues. If we can't get Harvin our best bet would be to try to move down then select Britton.


----------



## Chuck Smith

The reason O-line is to protect the big investment....AP. Because if AP is not happy the next two years.....kiss him good bye. That is why they did not go out and get a Big name QB. Another Reason O-line is because you can't go out and get great guys on o-line. They typically stay with the team they get drafted by or if they leave is due to injury. O-lineman always get paid. So go and get one i the draft.

I agree Britton is a Round 2 guy. But high round 2. So that is why I could see the vikes trading the # 1 pick if they don't like what is available and trade up to get britton in late 1st round and then get more picks later or other things.

I think Sage will be a good QB for the Vikes. He has a running game and if Rice can stay healthy and make the progression that he was making two seasons ago (before injury) he is a viable #2 WR. IMO the jury is still out on Berrian. He is not a go to #1 receiver. But neither is any of the guys in the draft. Harvin IMO was a guy that was good because of a system. Just like Teibow is a system guy IMO. But only time will tell with these two.


----------



## bandman

Chuck Smith said:


> Harvin is a no go with chilly. He has the no BS policy and wants a sqeeky clean image.


Not so fast. :wink: http://www.prosportsdaily.com/forums/sh ... p?t=355199

Yea goober I know should have been there just like I should have been up there this morning probably. I played host last weekend and have been since wednesday because of the floods and now I got my mom coming for the weekend to boot. Might have to wait til the fall by the looks of it.

Vikes are getting closer and closer.

Good moshpitting.


----------



## gunattic

well, I know the cheerleaders are gonna be good. Two of my daughters made the team again, both as captains. brag, brag  , guess I'll be taking in a few of the games again this year, no matter who's playin'.


----------



## KEN W

jwdinius1 said:


> Bandman,
> 
> does it really matter who the vikings draft, their still gonna suck A$$!. Until Chilly's done at the helm the vikings and losing are a couple.
> P.S who's gonna get Harvin the ball??? Tim Tebow is still a gator!!!!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> oh u shoulda came out last saturday when trip called u! u missed a good one, coulda used a good shot like u!!!


Yeah they have a ways to go at QB.....but who will play defense for the new 3-4 that the Pukes are installing.They might just give up 40 points per game.....not even the great Rogers can overcome that. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

A.P. up the middle ZOOOOOOOOOOOM TOUCHDOWN....Harvin quick slant hit ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM TOUCHDOWN...Berrian bombs away ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM TOUCHDOWN......And here comes the shutdown Defense.....Pick your poison G.B-Chi.-Det


----------



## jwdinius1

Ken,
Ill agree they probably will win the central, and with their D, and running game chewing up clock can probably make a good run in the playoffs, but without a good QB and most importantly a GOOD COACH i dont envison them winning it all. I really beleive their biggest crippler is their coach.
Just the thoughts of a Vikings hater! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1

As far as Berian being a deep threat, i just wish that vikings fans would realize the studpity of keeping cullpepper and letting moss go! they haveent had a serious number 1 reciever since he left


----------



## Hardsell

If Harvin can resist being an idiot and concentrate on football the Vikes should get great results from him. He should open up the middle of the field and prevent the defenses from using an 8 man box, therefore giving AD more time to run. Probably useful as a Reggie Bush/Darren Sproles threat, he could really do damage and provide a useful weapon. 
With Loadholt on the right side paving the way for the running game the Vikes should be able to run on both sides of the line. With Bryant Mckinnie at 6'8 and 300 plus pounds on the left end and Loadholt at 6'8 330lbs the Vikes have to massive bookend tackles who should mall the opposing teams DE's. 
Apparently the Packers pick, Raji, is a massive space eater in the middle of the line, so the Vikes will definitely benefit from running on both ends of the line.


----------



## Dak

Of course, they still have two tackles who can't keep up with speed rushers like Freeney. I really like the Loadholt choice though...any rt tackle who doesn't hold or jump on every play is an improvement over Cook. Harvin I worry about, injuries are a biggie...he never played a full year at Florida and has a foot surgery to be done yet. The smarts of someone who gets busted for drugs at the combine are virtually nonexistent as well. That drops him into the drug program right away and the next toke caught in testing equals a four game suspension. I hope he works out but ...


----------



## KEN W

I think the QB situation will take care of itself this year.With a good competition 1 of them will be OK.Maybe not great,but they don't have to be great.

As far as coaching.....hopefully the OC will come up with some formations that make a defense pick who they want to stop.AD could be incredible.....led the league in rushing even though opposing teams stacked the line to stop him.Plus better play on the right side could make for an awesome offense.....just hope the loss of Burk doesn't hurt to much.


----------



## TK33

Say whatever about Childress but I like the fact that he gets guys from Texas, Florida, and Oklahoma. Getting a guy that knows how to win is a good thing. I think when Percy meets Mr. Goodell for the first time he will learn real fast that the NFL is not Florida.

If only we could get a qb from one of these schools. :roll:


----------



## Dak

I'm not sure I want a QB from those three schools...

Can't remember the last one that has been good in the pros. No, Vince Young has not been good.


----------



## TK33

Dak said:


> I'm not sure I want a QB from those three schools...
> 
> Can't remember the last one that has been good in the pros. No, Vince Young has not been good.


I should have said "these types of schools"
I don't know what the heck happened to Vince.

I would take McCoy any day.


----------



## speckline

Still no field general on offense. Queens will still suck. Take it to the bank.


----------



## speckline

Packers draft rated an A by ESPN. 
Couldn't easily find the grade for the queens. Anybody???


----------



## Chuck Smith

Harvin is still a ? for me. Like stated above. He is very injured prone and one good party away from missing 4 games. I hope they have a stipulation in the contract he will sign about if he goes into the program he has to give back $$$.

He is a top 10 talent but with injury issues and off the field issues is why he dropped. But only time will tell.

I like the right tackle choice and I like the DB and S help in the later rounds. They might not be big name starters but could help out in the nickle situations.


----------



## MOB

For the queens, not missing a pick is a successful draft!


----------



## Norm70

phil loadholt is on heck of a player i was a great choice. ryan cook will be out of a job next yr. its great when your favorite offensive linemen gets drafted by your favorite team.

asher allen sounds like a real good run support corner that could devlop into the antwone winfield mold. small guy, good speedl, great fundementals guy.

big question mark is harvin, watching him this yr he was frickin fast and strong and quick and had good hands.....and everything else you want in a player, but he's been a deliquient high school and who knows if that will change.


----------



## Hardsell

Funny thing is, they said the same thing about Randy Moss. Of course, he was still an idiot on the field and in public, but he was an idiot that could catch the ball.
Injuries are very important. Erasmaus James had knee injuries and never lived up to his potential.
Adrian Peterson dropped to the Vikes because he had collarbone issues. 
It's hard to tell until you get them in pads and on the field taking hits.
I wouldn't question anyone's ability to play at this time. I'll wait until they're actually playing the game.


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> For the queens, not missing a pick is a successful draft!


Nah.....that's the every team,including the Pukes uke: It's a guessing game.

Grades don't mean squat.Vikes supposedly had an A draft in 2005.Not one of those players is still with the team.Some yahoo giving a grade including Kiper can't know how a player will turn out the day he is drafted.Otherwise there wouldn't be so many number 1 choices the last 10 years no longer playing.That grade BS is for the rubes to talk about.

Harvin is a high risk but very high reward player.He could light it up.I have to believe with his family all moving to Minneapolis and the strong mature players the Vikes have in the locker room.....he will stay in line.If the Vikes thought enough of him to send the head coach down there....he should be OK.


----------



## TK33

> Grades don't mean squat


That quote reminds me of a line that was vintage Tuna.

A reporter asked Parcells a question about a decision he made at the draft or something and said that Mel Kiper said he should have done something different and the Tuna said "who the f%$& is Mel Kiper?"



> Funny thing is, they said the same thing about Randy Moss. Of course, he was still an idiot on the field and in public, but he was an idiot that could catch the ball


He was also an idiot that wanted to win until his team and coaches gave up.

I hope Harvin and others learn real fast that the NFL is a different game. I hope there is a day when acting like an adult is the norm for young athletes.


----------



## jwdinius1

Not trying to play devils advocate but how in the hell can you RATE a draft when nobody's played a down in the NFL.

Im sure Mel Kiper didn't look a Tom Brady as an A pick but 5 years down the road that has to be one of the greatest pick of all time!

Only time will tell with draft classes :beer:


----------



## speckline

Minnesota Vikings-Grade: D

Ugh. As a Viking supporter, this draft could not have gone worse. Percy Harvin is the next Reggie Bush positionless wonder, and Phil Loadholt is big, slow, stupid, and incapable of going to a pass rusher to block him out. This could be a bigger debacle than the Troy Williamson/Erasmus James draft.

Says it all.


----------



## dosch

> Minnesota Vikings-Grade: D
> 
> Ugh. As a Viking supporter, this draft could not have gone worse. Percy Harvin is the next Reggie Bush positionless wonder, and Phil Loadholt is big, slow, stupid, and incapable of going to a pass rusher to block him out. This could be a bigger debacle than the Troy Williamson/Erasmus James draft.
> 
> Says it all.


Drunk again eh.


----------



## Chuck Smith

People compare Moss and Harvin the same with off field problems.

Well Moss's was in college or high school. Harvin's was before the NFL combine. Which in-turn puts him into the drug program. So that means one more party and he is out 4 games. Where Moss was not into the program.

All I can say is how stupid can one be when they know they are going to be tested and still fail it. :eyeroll:

But he is an exciting player. I just hope he can over come injury and hope he is a true talent and not just a program talent. Because Tebow and Florida makes many average players look great.


----------



## Hardsell

I think we have to see them play a few a games before we consider them good or bad players.


----------



## Norm70

> Minnesota Vikings-Grade: D
> 
> Ugh. As a Viking supporter, this draft could not have gone worse. Percy Harvin is the next Reggie Bush positionless wonder, and Phil Loadholt is big, slow, stupid, and incapable of going to a pass rusher to block him out. This could be a bigger debacle than the Troy Williamson/Erasmus James draft.
> 
> Says it all.


Loadholt is big, huge actually,but he is not slow and does have good feet. I think he will excel at right tackle. He will need to get on the vikes weight program this will improve his leverage. He is a zone run blocking roadgrader, which tells me he is smart. In a zone scheme, well most run schemes you have to make more reads than a QB. His hips need work but as a RT he wont need them as much as a Left Tackle

Harvin may be another reggie bush, but i though he ran by us last yr for 2 punt return TD's. he will be a threat where ever he is on the field. I think he was a great pick unless........his mind gets in the way of his talent.

Asher Allen sounds like a good pick too. I like the fact he is a solid tackler. And he is smart. He's also about a 2 step corner. which isn't bad in pass coverage.


----------



## blhunter3

Im just not sold on Percy at all. I think he will be a good player on the field, but I think his personality will get him into trouble. More trouble then he is worth.


----------



## Hardsell

Only time will tell with Harvin.

I think anybody would be an improvment over RT Cook, so I'm happy that we have someone who can come in and compete for the job. The biggest thing is that Peterson seemed pretty pleased that we picked him, which should say a lot. It's going to give the Vikes a lot more versatility if we can run on both sides of the line and don't have to worry about Cook being a liability on the line.

Asher is a little shorter, but is a hard hitting, good tackler. He reminds me of an older player named Winfield who isn't too shabby.


----------



## 870 XPRS

blhunter3 said:


> Im just not sold on Percy at all. I think he will be a good player on the field, but I think his personality will get him into trouble. More trouble then he is worth.


Oh....you know him personally? Makes sense........ :roll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Hardsell said:


> Only time will tell with Harvin.
> 
> I think anybody would be an improvment of RT Cook, so I'm happy that we have someone who can come in and compete for the job. The biggest thing is that Peterson seemed pretty pleased that we picked him, which should say a lot. It's going to give the Vikes a lot more versatility if we can run on both sides of the line and don't have to worry about Cook being a liability on the line.
> 
> Asher is a little shorter, but is a hard hitting, good tackler. He reminds me of an older player named Winfield who isn't too shabby.


Spot On.


----------



## blhunter3

870 XPRS said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just not sold on Percy at all. I think he will be a good player on the field, but I think his personality will get him into trouble. More trouble then he is worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you know him personally? Makes sense........ :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I forgot I cannot hav an opinion on the sports forum :roll:

He testes positive for pot at the draft combine. Any player dumb enough to smoke pot, let alone right before the draft combine, it going to have off the field issues.

870, I am not the only person worried that he will have off the field issue's, so why pick me out.....again? If you have a problem with he PM me. :eyeroll:


----------

